# Can you use HTML on 1and1.co.uk Hosting?



## Khyshen (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey, i am using 1and1 hosting for my website. And i cannot find if you can use HTML on my site 

Can anyone help?

Thanks!
Khyshen


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Kyshen,

I've just had a look at their homepage, and it offers several tools for building your site. All sites are built using HTML, so yes you can. I'm not familiar with that host, but all others that I've come across have an access panel of some description where you can write your own pages from scratch and upload them to the site. 

They have an email address..

[color=blue][email protected][/color]

..that you can contact for specific enquiries about your account, if you've already set one up, but for writing the site itself feel free to ask us here for any help..

I hope that's helped.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## Khyshen (Aug 20, 2005)

hey thanks! i did and they told me...
thank yu!


----------

